# ION Television HD



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

ION Television launch ION Television HD In 2008

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/071108/20071108005762.html?.v=1


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

How much content will actually be in HD? My guess is the same amount as My Network TV HD.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ooh... Old *Murder She Wrote* and *Diagnosis Murder* upconverts! My mother will be thrilled.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Ooh... Old *Murder She Wrote* and *Diagnosis Murder* upconverts! My mother will be thrilled.


What? No Matlock reruns?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> What? No Matlock reruns?


 She does like her Andy Griffith!


----------

